# Space Station and Satellite Flyby tracker



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, maybe those interested in such things already knew about this website, but a friend just sent me this:

http://spaceweather.com/flybys/ (corrected link)

Put your zipcode in and it will show you what time and at what brightness the International Space Station (ISS) and other satellites will be visible from where you live (weather and lighting conditions permitting, of course.)

The ISS will be visible on Monday in my area around 6:14 on Monday. I might try to see it!

(Note: it occasionally gets overloaded, but it'll tell you that and give you other options!)

Betsy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, darn it. It was overloaded. I'll come back! 
It sounds very cool. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I promise, it was working for me this morning!  

Betsy


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

ha, didn't work for me either.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is another one.

http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/realdata/sightings/index.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try this one; I think somehow I copied the wrong one earlier...
http://spaceweather.com/flybys/ 

Betsy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Hooray! It worked!


----------

